# Wham-O and Vita-Ranger courtesy of Aamj



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, the SSITH drawing came up earlier last week, and I was delighted to have been paired with Aamj, as I really like his slingshot philosophy. Keep the costs down, basic, no frills shooters that get the job done and enable him to have a good time. He proves in his posts and his new videos that is doesn' take much to get satisfying power and accuracy.........this really *can be* the poor man's shooting sport with a mindset like his.

Well, no more than a day in to the drawing and he claims to have sent it already!! I was ecstatic to say the least. He claimed to be filling holes in my growing collection, and it made me brainstorm about what that could be.....

First thing that came to mind..._a Performance Catapult!?_ .....nope no one in there right mind would send one away as a gift







....._a laminate of some sort!?_....nope that's not Mj's style......_a metal slingshot (Hogans)!?_.....no way he'd be giving one up.....
I thought for a little while of what he could possibly be sending me, and then it came to me...a TTF shooter, something I have not made or acquired to date.

Well, Saturday came and I returned home from a few hours of work and there stood a package. Before I could rationalize and assess my situation my feet were flying into the house, box in tow up to the cabinet for something sharp.... I settled on scissors (big plot twist eyy?







) and proceeded to unleash pandora's... umm... err the box. To my surprise there was not one but *2* fantastic slingshot frames from Aamj, and I commend him for his kindness and generosity. As I suspected he had sent be a TTF fork shooter, but it also filled another forgotten slot in my collection, a vintage Wham-O. Right beside it lay his Vitamin C orange edition of Bill Hays' Pocket Ranger.

Okay I don't want to put you all to sleep so I'll say a bit about each slingshot.

The Wham-O has some tapered 107 rubberbands and a Trumark pouch, the frame itself is in great condition and he slapped on a coat of poly for preservation. It shot very well with my supply of marbles and didn't do much to the tough coffee can, but it ripped apart plenty of cardboard. The bands are a breeze to draw and I can manage around 35" with ease. I'll have a lot of fun with this shooter, and in the future I'll try doubled tapered 107s just to give them a try.

Not to the Vita-Ranger, the size is perfect!...and the scallop he did so well to carve into it makes the entire frame. Upon placing it in hand it is just right and a breeze to shoot. I wear Some Tex light bands and hit always superb pouch and it is a blast to shoot with marbles and small steel. I've got around 50 shots with them so far and I look forward to a warm up by the end of the week and more shooting.

Alright I promise I'm all done!!! Here they are:





































And a few more:

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0422.jpg

http://i1115.photobu...e_/CIMG0427.jpg

Thanks for looking, tell me what you think, all credit goes to Mj.....you're the man!!!

Cheers - John


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like we both have done well John. This SSITH was a great program, hats off to Archer for setting it up.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lucky you!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice ones Bane; aamj has sent me one of his too. I haven't yet had a chance to try it as I'm about 700 miles from home for another two weeks and change but I am looking very forward to putting it through its paces.

Looking at the Whamo it appears the 107s are a perfect, and I mean dead-on exact fit. It makes me wonder if this is what was used back in the day for bands when they left the plant? I know these killed a lot back in their day and a lot of people swore by them. I may have to try to pick one up on Evil Bay and try them out, though I do have a fine shoot-through provided *(as a gift!!!!)* by aamj.

Aamj has really made quite a positive impact here in Slingshot World, and I'm glad to have him around!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you like them, John!
The Vit-C Ranger is the first slingshot I've given to anybody who would know the difference between a good design and a crappy one, so I was nervous. I've always been proud of that one and feel it's one of the very best ones I've made.
I hope you get much quality use out of it and the Whammer.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

the little ranger is so cool, i really like the color.
you got a good score on them.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Here is the first report of a nice lengthy shooting session in this incredibly random 50 degree weather

.....bottom of the page: http://slingshotforu..._140#entry56214

Cheers - John


----------

